# Do Any Ladies Here Orgasm Thru Doggystyle???



## Rob774

That of course is my favorite position. But my wife has only cum through missionary and cowgirl. I know its all about angles and gspot, but you would think i'd nail that gspot with doggy style, especially since my little guy (big) has a slight curve downward to it ( i know, i know, TMI). 

Just wondering if how the other ladies of the board have this trouble.


----------



## LonelyNLost

That's my preferred position for quick orgasm, lol. He usually has to stop and tell me to flip over to prevent cumming too fast. I think everyone is different. Maybe all g-spots aren't in the same spot? What about standing up from behind, or her on the bed and you standing up? Keep experimenting and switching it up. You're bound to hit it eventually if you've hit it the other ways. Unless she's uncomfortable with doggy style. Then she can't let her guard down to orgasm that way. I've know women that think that position is degrading. Some fun experimenting should spice things up!


----------



## greenpearl

I have never come doggy! 

And the feeling is not that great, I do it sometimes just because my husband likes the position. 

I think if a woman come clitoral, then it is almost impossible to come doggy style! How can stimulate the clit when you are doing her doggy?


----------



## Rob774

Thanks for your response. I've tried doggy from every way. Her on all 4s, her laying prone. Standing up, doesn't matter. And no, she doesn't find the position degrading. Her only beef about it is that she doesn't get to look at you in the face, so i guess she loses some connection to the moment.


----------



## Rob774

greenpearl said:


> I have never come doggy!
> 
> And the feeling is not that great, I do it sometimes just because my husband likes the position.
> 
> I think if a woman come clitoral, then it is almost impossible to come doggy style! How can stimulate the clit when you are doing her doggy?


Thanks for your response. WHen we are doing with her on top or missionary, its not the clitoral stimulation that makes her come, its me hitting the gspot. 

I know she prefers her on top, but doggy style is at the end of the list of postions, just happens to be my favorite.


----------



## greenpearl

I never think this style degrading. 

When a woman has sex, her eyes are usually closed, she can't see you anyway. I have to close my eyes when I want to come, I can't come when I am looking. 

But if she is like Lonely, come vaginally, then maybe!


----------



## greenpearl

Rob774 said:


> Thanks for your response. WHen we are doing with her on top or missionary, its not the clitoral stimulation that makes her come, its me hitting the gspot.
> 
> I know she prefers her on top, but doggy style is at the end of the list of postions, just happens to be my favorite.


If it is the last on her list, maybe doggy style doesn't make her comfortable. Maybe your toy is too big or too long for her, hurts. Has she ever told you it hurts. I tell my husband when he hurts me, then he takes out a little bit. 

But she does it for your pleasure, she is a great wife!


----------



## Rob774

greenpearl said:


> If it is the last on her list, maybe doggy style doesn't make her comfortable. Maybe your toy is too big or too long for her, hurts. Has she ever told you it hurts. I tell my husband when he hurts me, then he takes out a little bit.
> 
> But she does it for your pleasure, she is a great wife!


No, she has never told me i hurt once things get started and she is wet. As much as us black guys swear we are all huge, i don't think i am anything special to make her think i am "too much" for her. I'm not like those guys that make porm movies. I always kinda felt sorry for some of those guys, some are so long, they can't get physically close to woman (body slapping) without rupturing her cervix. Some peoples blessing might actually be a curse... Sorry for switching topics.


----------



## greenpearl

You don't need to be bothered that she can't come doggy, as long as she can come some other ways and she enjoys sex, that is the main thing. 

Sex is about to please each other, you make her happy, she makes you happy, you both feel loved!


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal

This is my fav. position. Something about the angle makes me get to orgasm much quicker. The husband says it is true for him, too. Just that we can't do it for long as, it makes him really sensitive.


----------



## janesmith

love it but ive never had an orgasm that way.


----------



## Mom6547

Doggy is among my favs! So... yes!


----------



## Pandakiss

love doing it..but dont orgasm at all from it. i think mine is missionary posit. as well, maybe...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Rob774 said:


> But my wife has only cum through missionary and cowgirl.


Same as your wife here, doggie just don't do it for me. For some reason my husband is not into this position, we've only done it at MY suggestion a handful of times, so really, haven't experimented much to even know if I could - given a bit more practice.


----------



## Confused Love

I think I have only orgasmed from the g-spot once. Everything else has to be clitoral for me to cum. I do enjoy doggy though, a lot.


----------



## Michelle27

I don't get any stimulation from doggy. But we use it because hubby likes it, and I like it for quick sex when I don't need to have an orgasm myself or we're short of time.


----------



## Bad News

greenpearl said:


> I think if a woman come clitoral, then it is almost impossible to come doggy style! How can stimulate the clit when you are doing her doggy?


Exactly, I like too play with my wifes clit during doggie style, I use one arm for support and wrap the other around her leg/pelvis to stimulate her clit. She's definitly Cum in this position!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lace5262

Bad News said:


> Exactly, I like too play with my wifes clit during doggie style, I use one arm for support and wrap the other around her leg/pelvis to stimulate her clit. She's definitly Cum in this position!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's how we do it. Or else I'll use my own hands or a vibe. Doggy is our favorite position.


----------



## lace5262

Rob774 said:


> Thanks for your response. I've tried doggy from every way. Her on all 4s, her laying prone. Standing up, doesn't matter. And no, she doesn't find the position degrading. Her only beef about it is that she doesn't get to look at you in the face, so i guess she loses some connection to the moment.


Would she be open to mirrors? We hung large mirrors around the room, and that helped me a lot.


----------



## Scannerguard

If I may continue the subject. . .my favorite position is a modified doggie - woman with legs closed, me straddling. . .I haven't had any woman I've been with cum that way. . .but when I am having trouble getting to "pop", this usually does it in about 30 seconds or less.

Just wondering if any woman here can achieve the Big O on that one?


----------



## MsLonely

I did have g spot orgasm, but not an easy position (doggie) for me to achieve g-spot orgasm.
It's a great position to achieve anal orgasms though...
As for clitoral orgasm, as long as it's stimulated by a hand, no matter what position, every woman can get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob774

lace5262 said:


> Would she be open to mirrors? We hung large mirrors around the room, and that helped me a lot.


Nope, too many little ones running around to hang mirrors everywere. I'd have bad luck in less than 2 weeks.

Somebody mentioned Anal orgasm while doggy. Sorry, tried it in that position as well... nope. Wow, just had an idea for another thread.


----------



## Fordsvt

Bad News said:


> Exactly, I like too play with my wifes clit during doggie style, I use one arm for support and wrap the other around her leg/pelvis to stimulate her clit. She's definitly Cum in this position!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This works for me as well. She has had the big O like this many times. I big there too and more often than not I don't go in all the way as I hit her cervix which hurts her of course. Great sex though. Love watching me slide in and out -Ahhhhhhh


----------



## COGypsy

For me, it's always depended on the guy, to be honest. Some just "fit" or "hit the spot" better than others when it comes to different positions. Back in the day, I had a BF who was a LOT taller than me and while usually doggy is a sure thing for me, with him it just never worked because the angle or something just didn't match up. At least I always figured that it was the height difference....who knows, really? It was fun, it was fine, but for me to really cum, it took another position. Fortunately, we were both pretty accommodating that way


----------



## me-and-only-me

While I was married, this was actually my favorite position. My husband had a **** ring and a tickler ring that he'd wear, which I'm sure helped, but he could not only hit my g spot, he would actually hit my cervix, which felt great. Sometimes he would stimulate my clit, other times I would, and the orgasm would be intense! Damn, I miss it sometimes!


----------



## Mrs.G

In terms of orgasms, I am very lucky. I can come from clitoral or vaginal stimulations. My orgasms from deep penetration are the most satisfying-any position does it for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roymcavoy

Michelle27 said:


> I don't get any stimulation from doggy. But we use it because hubby likes it, and I like it for quick sex when I don't need to have an orgasm myself or we're short of time.


Same here. I love it...but, it doesn't do anything for my wife. In fact, she has always struggled with having an orgasm during intercourse. She has GOT to have clit stimulation.


----------



## DanF

I guess my wife and I are just lucky.
She can come in any position, but sideways doggy with a vibe is her favorite. She can usually get #2 in doggy.
Modified missionary with her on a chair and me on my knees gets her g-spot like a hurricane!


----------



## roymcavoy

What kind of vibe does your wife use in this position? Mine really needs one with a kick. Magic Wand is her first choice.


----------



## Blue Skye

I cannot achieve the O through doggy, but I still really enjoy the position - maybe because my H just likes it so much and I like to please him!


----------



## roymcavoy

Even though I love the position...I hate it when I can't see her face. One of my biggest turn-ons is the eye-to-eye connection.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Not unless she's a dog, or so I'm told.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

I don't orgasm through IC of any kind, never have, never will.

Guess I'm just not built for it.

Now oral - takes about 1.5 minutes or less for me!

But I do like doggie-style, just something "dirty" about it for me.


----------



## roymcavoy

The view from behind...when the wife gets in doggy position...is OMG!! Just sayin . . .


----------



## Runs like Dog

So compromise and use the reverse cowgirl. It's actually recommended in the Kama Sutra for men who have marginal ED issues.


----------



## ladyybyrd

I like it, But it does not do anything for me.


----------



## DanF

roymcavoy said:


> What kind of vibe does your wife use in this position? Mine really needs one with a kick. Magic Wand is her first choice.


It's just a regular 3 speed dildo type.


----------



## roymcavoy

OK, cool. Thanks.


----------



## AniversaryFight

dogyy doggy


----------



## Dark Nova

Doggy style is.... a mixed bag for me. 
I haven't yet come without clitorial stimulation, but I do love feeling my man take me from behind so that does help me to get there! 

But then man man is just over a foot taller than me so we can only do doggy when I am kneeling on the edge of the bed and he stands behind me.

I am definitely going to get him to experiment with some new angles. If he can hit my g-spot, I'll be over the moon.


----------



## magnoliagal

Dark Nova said:


> Doggy style is.... a mixed bag for me.
> I haven't yet come without clitorial stimulation, but I do love feeling my man take me from behind


I like it too but it isn't going to get me there either. Plus in that position he finishes too fast so it wouldn't matter what we did. Better to start in another position and switch when I'm done.


----------



## Black_Cleric

This is a great answer
There is the clitoral orgasm, and there is the vaginal orgasm. If a lady is able to cum in doggy, is because she is getting a vaginal orgasm. cool.


----------



## EleGirl

Zombie thread


----------

